
Wang Model 360SE Calculator System - k4jh
http://www.oldcalculatormuseum.com/wang360.html
======
orware
Thanks for sharing! Pretty interesting read :-).

I actually came across An Wang's book entitled "Lessons" earlier this year
when I was checking out a small bookstore in San Diego. It's a pretty neat
piece of history and he made some interesting contributions to the industry
that I had never heard about: [http://www.amazon.com/Lessons-Autobiography-
Eugene-Linden/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Lessons-Autobiography-Eugene-
Linden/dp/0201094002)

